
DoorDash Is Now Worth $12.6B After New $600M Investment - gringoDan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bizcarson/2019/05/23/doordash-12-billion-valuation-series-g-funding/#75417761fa9c
======
jason_zig
Wow, had no idea DoorDash was valued higher than GrubHub. Great investment!

